# pic of my CT male



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

isn't he cute 

nick


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres a picture of my new betta, got some combtail in him 
Your bettas a nice one, I like the black on the tip of his fins


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks he is a cutie


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow both those bettas are very pretty


----------

